# My next 40 projects



## rideahiggins (Sep 10, 2013)

I dropped these painted frames off at the sand blasters today and picked up the blasted ones. Some of the girls bikes will be built back close to original. Some will be custom paint. Some I may just paint the frames and sell them bare. Same with the men's bikes. Now I need to find a bunch of decent bearing sets, nice shiny chrome ones.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2013)

You've definitely been a busy man who's gonna stay real busy for the forseeable future! I've got about have that many projects in trikes and other smaller wheeled vehicles and at the rate I get things done they alone should last me a loooong time.

Dave


----------

